# How to connect my laptop to a VCR via HDMI



## cj.bravo (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got a pentium(R) dual-core,t4400 laptop, Mobile Intel(R) 4 series, win7, with HDMI.
I was trying to connect it to an old VCR from a HDMI to RCA (A/V). but nothing.
the laptop says he doesn't find any projector. 
any ideas?


----------



## Smael123 (Jan 2, 2011)

It doesn't work like that. The HDMI port on your computer is only used to connect to a TV screen.

You need one of these : http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDIQ8wIwAw#

It says it's for DVD but it's for anything that you can connect it to.


----------



## Smael123 (Jan 2, 2011)

If the whole URL didn't show up then it's called the *Dazzle DVD* Recorder Plus.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HDMI is a digital signal, VCR's are analog.


----------



## cj.bravo (Jan 2, 2011)

the VCR can read a DVD player via a RCA connection, it gets a signal from the dvd and broadcasts it through and ANT plug to the TV (that doesn't have an RCA connection). So i tried to connect the laptop to the VCR through the RCA instead of the DVD, isn't that suppose to do the work?

p.s.
if the VCR and DVD are running at the same time, the VCR will be played. I can watch the DVD only if the VCR is turned on and not playing anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The yellow RCA video port is not digital, only the Red/Blue/Green component ports.


----------



## cj.bravo (Jan 2, 2011)

i've got a HDMI>RCA+VGA connector, RCA is yellow and red/white- video and stereo sound.
I heard some ideas of playing with the frequency of the monitor to match the VCR freq. , but alas, it didn't work... maybe there's some other solution...? my laptop has also a VGA connector...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

VGA to the yellow rca will work, not all HDMI ports have analog video to hook the yellow video to internally the white and red are right and left channel audio.


----------

